# Bow hunting clothes and cockleburs



## wallihunter (Jan 23, 2008)

Looking for advice on buying new cold weather bow hunting clothes. I recently did a stalk bow hunt and wore cheap fleece type camo outer clothes over layers. After the hunt, my jacket and pants were covered with cockleburs and seeds-literally covered to the point I may have to throw them away. Is there *quiet* gear/clothing out there that will not pick up thousands of burrs that is reasonably priced (not Sitka priced)? Appreciate any advice.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Unless you want to go a "jeans" type material and then layer upon layer underneath. You have to bite the bullet and pay for sitka type pricing. This is what I have found out.

BTW.... I have been wearing Duluth trading company firehose work pants while upland bird hunting. Great for not sticking of burdocks and what not. But they don't have them in camo... if they do... I would highly recommend them. But they have them in black, greenish, brown, and khaki. They are not that cheap... but do work great for keeping off the stickies.


----------

